# Male Cat Biting My Kitten



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

I have a 1.5 yr old male Maine **** cat named Samson. We've had him for almost a year. We've recently moved and because we moved so far away from our jobs, we we're leaving Samson home alone too much, or so we thought. So we decided to get him a companion. On Friday, I picked up a 9 week old DSH female kitten from a friend (which we named Jemima).

Samson hissed at her at first and didn't like her. The next day he began this thing where he would bite the back of her neck. Twice he tried picking her up by biting her neck, a couple times he would just hold her down and bite her, and a couple times he would actually start to drag her by her neck.

By the end of the weekend we had them playing together. And when they were separated by our bedroom door, where we keep the kitten for now to slowly introduce them, Samson will meow and scratch at the door.

So I guess what I'm trying to figure out is why he is biting the back of her neck. Is it him trying to play, and because he's older and bigger, he's just playing too rough? Is it him portraying dominance over her? Is it him just being mean? If he is being mean, then why will he search for her and meow to play with her? Or is he trying to play "Daddy" and just being too rough?

If no one knows why he is doing it, does anyone know a way to get him to stop biting her. He has never biten us.

Thanks.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby!!
Is he hurting her? Does she yelp or cry when he does it? If she does does he stop?
If he doesn't seem to be hurting her then it sounds like he's doing two things: one being her daddy and two showing his dominance. I wouldn't be concerned as long as he isn't actually hurting her or breaking skin. To be safe, I would not leave them unsupervised until she is a little bigger and you're sure he won't really get aggressive. 
From what you've said, though, it sounds like they are doing very well for such a short time.


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

Sometimes she'll cry, sometimes she won't. He doesn't stop if she's crying and we just have to yell Samson's name and he'll let go. In Samson's defense though, the little one will want to play and run and jump, not on her per se, but near him. And they'll chase each other. So that's why I'm thinking Samson's is just playing too rough.

Last night though was awesome, the little one, Jemima, was sleeping on the couch, and Samson jumped up on it and slept next to her. The next thing we know they're cuddling! So I guess he likes her, but afte like 15 minutes, Samson just wakes up and bites her on the back of her neck. 

We aren't leaving them unsupervised, not until we can trust Samson, and we separate them at night and when we're not home.


----------



## blackeyedgurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Whenever we bring home a new cat or kitten they get quarantined. Not to protect anyone from illness. It's to make them smell like home and so the other cats can get used to the smell of a new kitten. We bring each in individually to meet the new cat for supervised visits. At first there is usually agression with the most dominant cat being the worst. After a few days they all calm down (as soon as the new one realizes it's the low man or woman on the totem pole). Even after their first week when we aren't home or can't keep an eye on them we'll seperate them just to make sure no one is getting hurt when we can't watch!

Some other thoughts: He could be playing daddy, but just not really know how to do it. Cat's carry their young by the scruffs of their necks. He might just not know his own strength (might explain the dragging).

I have 2 cats of the exact same age who play that way with each other. I think it might just be an instance of the older cat being big and not knowing his own strength. She's antagonizing him (wanting to play) and he is still young enough that he wants to play, they just aren't of the right size to play without someone kinda getting hurt.

I really wouldn't worry about it. As long as both are kept entertained and the attacks don't seem violent (like he is trying to kill her and or really hurt her) I wouldn't worry about it. When she gets old enough spay her immediately or he may use the biting in a mating ritual sort of way (even fixed male cats will do this, I have had 3 that have all humped the girl cats, and really tear into their necks, it sounds awful when they are howling!)

Over all though it sounds like your male is going to enjoy having a new buddy around!!


----------

